# Puppy biting!!



## Chicago Cooper (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone know when the puppy biting stops?? Have a 9 week old v. Have done all the tips.


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Penny was very naughty from weeks 8 to 10 but for the last week and a half (she is 11.5 weeks old) the biting has gone down to nearly nothing. The only time she is really bitey now is if she has to go outside and we are not listening to her or if she is REALLY excited. One thing that helped us is that she loooves sitting on the couch with us and whenever she would start biting we would put her on the floor and not allow her to sit with us until she was calm. It gets better!


----------



## Chicago Cooper (Apr 28, 2013)

Great thank ya for the info!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8265.msg63361.html#msg63361

Common problem, easy to deal with.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Not a huge fan of puppy biting........

My mouth seems to get full of small ginger hairs!!!

A simple sit, no, stay, seems to work well for me :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

We got Riley at about 10 weeks. Whenever she would nip I would hold her snout for 5 secs or so and say no bite. She automatically directs to one of her toys when she feels the urge now.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Even at 2 years Darcy gets a bit gobby...but this is her way of fighting her body's urge to sleep, I can always tell when she is tired, she starts running around the house like a crazy thing then starts diving on me and getting all mouthy,this is then followed my her falling asleep...although I call it ...charging her batteries... ;D


----------



## Chicago Cooper (Apr 28, 2013)

My hands and arms have a lot of battle wounds!! We have tried everything he just keeps biting!! If I say no loud he just goes after my pants and ignoring him doesn't make it stop!! Squirt bottle stops him in his tracks but its not like his biting has lessened at all even doing that!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

At least it's just your hands and arms, Watson would be hanging off my bum while we walked down the street. I can laugh about it now because it does stop  Keep redirecting!


----------



## Midnightrun (May 26, 2013)

Casey was a horrible biter. I was convinced that she was part crocodile. I lost a couple of tee shirts, a cardigan, and a dress to those sharp little teeth. She even managed to put holes in a couple of pairs of jeans. Not to mention my hands and arms. I would redirect with a toy and tell her no. If it was really bad I would put her in a settle hold. It seemed to be worse when she was tired. She is now 5 1/2 months old and it has almost completely stopped, thankfully. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D Funny how six months later all the shark-bites melt to laughter.

For now, ... gloves are almost mandatory safety equipment


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

almost never reply on correction options - I'm a hard ass - Very simple - pup attack - grab them by the back of the neck - off the ground then on their back - hand on throat till they summit !!!!!! U are in charge !!


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Went through a bite from Kimber last night. He was going after a towel we use to keep his toys from going under the couch (which he already knew was off limits). He had plenty of toys around him, but when I went to grab his collar to pull him back, he flared his teeth quickly and bit my hand. I admit, it was everything I could do not to go after him physically, but my husband kept reminding me that he's teething and just a puppy still. I cried pretty hard over it, bc I have no clue what to do. We found a trainer (not a cute tricks one, but a real certified trainer), but we have to wait a month before we can afford him. I have been using the squirt bottle on him and that helps to some degree. In the meantime, I am still learning about owning a dog in general as he is my first.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We never had issues with Miles biting, and we do not have issues with Chase biting. When first tried, we grabbed the top of their muzzle from the top and used thumb and index finger either side of the muzzle to press his lip into his little sharp teeth. Eye contact and firm no. We have to show guests this because both dogs have tried to nip new people, but a firm correction this way has stopped them from continuing!


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried that, MilesMom, it just made him aggressive and he would cower and snap his mouth towards us while growling and barking. 😔

Thanks, Organicthoughts, that's what my husband says. It's just a phase and he will stop. He's gotten better about the jumping (except when he's super excited about us getting home). It's just hard when he looks at us and its not puppy playing looks we get, it's agressive looks. I don't want a cowering dog who is scared of me, but I don't want a dog who thinks they rule the house either....can't wait for that trainer! His name is Bob Holmes if anyone has heard of him or wants to google him. I called a ton and talked to all in the area that are reputable.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Jlaha: have you had the chance to look up other threads on here re: puppy biting?

Try yelping when Kimber bites, and turn away from him, pretending to nurse your wounds/end play. Show him that it hurts. If he continues to come at you, either leave the room or put him in his crate for a time out. 

I wouldn't recommend grabbing his muzzle or flipping him... he's a puppy and is learning the rules. Your job is to teach them to him in a fair way.


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, Watson, I did. The yelping and whining like I was hurt worked for awhile, but when he's in his super hyper biting everything in site mode, he doesn't care and continues on in his rampage. 

I am trying to be patient and everytime when he bites at something, I correct him (not yelling, but giving a stern command of "No bite!") and immediately give him a toy to chew on and say "Toy!" When we saw the crazy agressive looks and growls, that's when we began walking him. We thought that maybe he just needed to release some energy that he couldn't get rid of just playing with us and his toys. It certainly helps and I walk him down our short street each morning and we walk him just a little further after we eat dinner to prevent those rampage bites. I appreciate all of ya'lls helpful responses. I know it won't last forever! 😊


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh....

"OW!" as loud as you can, really startle them...and turn away. And then accept their apology. We expect them to understand us, so we should also be willing to speak their language, too. "OW!" is the like the natural yelp they give (and get) for hurting. It works.

Never, ever grab, roll, or otherwise punish them that way, you always want to tailor the correction to the infraction IN THEIR LANGUAGE. That means doing something different with your frustration. The goal is their education, not you feeling better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

R said:


> almost never reply on correction options - I'm a hard ass - Very simple - pup attack - grab them by the back of the neck - off the ground then on their back - hand on throat till they summit !!!!!! U are in charge !!


 ;D Father's got the moves, LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - LOL - no harm no foul !!!!! just the way the pups mom would correct - glad our moms did not know this method LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree..
Ron, you spent 40 years with the dog…any hairs on your head still? ;D I spent 30 running away from it, LOL. … 

A well timed appropriate correction is worth hundred nagging corrections. 

As far as treehugger trainers out there, plenty of them... time is money in the industry… the longer it takes the better for their bottom line.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > almost never reply on correction options - I'm a hard ass - Very simple - pup attack - grab them by the back of the neck - off the ground then on their back - hand on throat till they summit !!!!!! U are in charge !!
> ...


Makes a small 'knee' correction seem rather lame!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Data - LOL - no harm no foul !!!!! just the way the pups mom would correct - glad our moms did not know this method LOL !!!!!!!!!!


Ron, you pensioners kill me!!!

Spat my morning cereal all over the breakfast table when I read your post this morning ;D

So right, so old school 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - Voted most likely to recede in high school - call me cue ball - you made the the best POINT !! 2 correct corrections are better than a thousand that the pup will never understand - Hob - 1k years 2 have this most amazing breed - I'm still young but old school still works !!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, ;D Bingo 

Hob, are we playing "Let's make a deal?"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Grandpa used to tell stories about some of these these dogs,...they steadied the gun on the their head... If it flinched and they missed... no sale. 

Life goes on


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I 2 use PIKE as a gun rest when he is on point + PIKE also loads and carries my long gun when in the field - at least that is what he thinks when I miss a bird !!!!!!!!!


----------

